# ..:: مركز تنمية المجتمع السيناوي - امتحان تصميم معماري ::..



## ToKSeeDo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النهاردة جبتلكو الامتحان بتاع التصميم المعماري سنة ثالثة – نصف العام الدراسي – 2005
وكان عبارة عن مركز تنمية المجتمع السيناوي بمحافظة سيناء

عناصر المشروع كالاتي:
1-	مراكز التدريب المهني والمكونة من مجموعة من الورش
2-	مكتبة عامة تضم محل للهدايا و بيع الكتب
3-	قاعة متعددة الاغراض ليتم بها مجموعة من الأنشطة التجمعية المختلفة
4-	الإدارة والخدمات
5-	بإمكان الطالب إضافة بعد العناصر المدعمة للمشروع

مساحة المشروع مفتوحة واختيار الموقع مفتوح أيضا ،،،

تم اختيار الموديول الاشعاعي ليتم تصميم العناصر المطلوبة متحولقة بفناء كبير وجوده له أسباب بيئية مهمة وذلك بسبب الحرارة الكبيرة التي تتسم بها منطقة سيناء صيفا وبرودتها شتاء ولهذا فالفناء يعمل على تخزين الهواء في الليل للاستفادة به نهارا ،، كما يستخدم كمخزن للحرارة نهارا للاستفادة بها ليلا وهكذا تكون المنظومة البيئية التي تعبر عن دورة منتظمة قد أوجدت في المشروع.

كما تم تصميم المشروع وفقا لدراسة التصميم البيوجيومتري (التشكيل الحيوي) والذي يتم تصميم الفراغات المعمارية فيه بناء على دراسة الطاقة و ومسارات حركتها والموديولات الخاصة بها وتجنب النقاط السلبية المضرة والاستفادة بالنقاط الإيجابية وذلك عن طريق تشكيل التكوينات المعبرة عن العناصر المعمارية عن طريق التصميم الاشعاعي و الدوران عكس عقارب الساعة أو التحول من مستوى إلى مستوى اخر .........الخ ، كل ذلك يهدف إلى إيجاد التوازن بين عناصر المشروع ، والتي ستتضح لكم بالرسم في الدراسات .

أترككم مع صور المشروع
.
.
.







الدراسات






الموقع العام






المسقط الأفقي






الواجهة الرئيسية






القطاع والمنظور

"أعتذر عن شدة إبهار الصور وذلك لعدم جودة الكاميرا المستخدمة"​


----------



## ToKSeeDo (5 مايو 2009)

? no comment ?


----------



## hermione (31 يناير 2010)

هل من مزيد؟


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معماري لاحقا (1 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله في حسناتك*


----------



## ToKSeeDo (7 مايو 2010)

أشكركم لمروركم الكريم


----------



## زينه (7 مايو 2010)

جميل ما شاء الله ..
عجبتنى فلسفه المشروع


----------



## خالد صلاح (7 مايو 2010)

ازميل الفاضل .. لم افهم ما كتب تحت عنوان " نظرية الفكرية المعمارية والتشكيل الحيوي "" ماذا تقصد بذلك ؟؟ هل من الممكن التوضيح ؟؟


----------



## بنت معمار (7 مايو 2010)

جميل.بس عندي سؤال هل للتصميم المعماري امتحان لانو احنا عندنا تقييم خلال السنه بدون امتحان.وكم مده الامتحان.


----------



## ToKSeeDo (16 مايو 2010)

زينة

أشكرك على المرور الجميل

منورة التوبيك والله​


----------



## ToKSeeDo (16 مايو 2010)

أ/خالد

أشكرك لمرورك الجميل

أما عن التشكيل الحيوي في العمارة

فهو خاص بعلم البايوجيومتري المنسوب لـ أ.د. ابراهيم كريم

لو دورت على النت ،، 

هو ممكن أكتر واحد يفيدك عن الموضوع ده

وانا كاتب تعريف في سطرين تحت العنوان المذكور

وشكراأ


----------



## ToKSeeDo (16 مايو 2010)

بنت معمار

ميرسي كتير لمرورك

يا ريت تقوليلي انتي في اي مرحلة دراسية وفي اي جامعة

عشان اعرف ازاي بتدرسي التصميم المعماري من غير امتحان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

